# statische Variable zugreifen bzw. setzen



## Guest (20. Mrz 2008)

Die Klasse unten besitzt eine statische Variable. Wie kann ich auf diese statische Variable von außen zugreifen bzw. diese  setzen?


```
class Test
{
    static int wert;

    public static void getWert()
    {
         return wert;
    }
}
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Mrz 2008)

Test.wert = 5;

Aber das können nur Klassen aus dem gleichen Package.

Viel besser ist es aber eine eigene Methode dafür zu implementieren.


----------



## tfa (20. Mrz 2008)

Und der Getter sollte als Rückgabetyp schon int haben und nicht void.


----------



## Guest (20. Mrz 2008)

> Viel besser ist es aber eine eigene Methode dafür zu implementieren.



Wie meinst du das? Kannst du mir vielleicht ein kleines Beispiel geben?


----------



## Leroy42 (20. Mrz 2008)

```
public static void setStaticWert(int value) {wert = value;}
```


----------



## Guest (20. Mrz 2008)

> Aber das können nur Klassen aus dem gleichen Package.



Wieso das? Was kann ich tun, damit dies auch Klassen aus einem anderen Package können?


----------



## SlaterB (20. Mrz 2008)

Klasse public deklarieren

public class Test  ...


----------

